# WHOAH!What happened to my betta?!



## KuroKyoto (Dec 9, 2008)

Okay, it's not my betta, but it's my mom's Anway, mom told me he's probably dying but hasn't taken him out yet. He's still alive but I poked at it to see if it was still alive, it turned, and I saw something extremley strange. One of his eyes is 10x bigger than the other! And extremley glassy cloudy. He's laying at the bottom, panting, and it seems to be sort of whitish stuff under his gills with like...small red capilary sort of things... We're going to get rid of him now, but he shares a tank with another betta. It's seperated, and it's just a small betta tank. Will this infect the other betta?


----------



## trashion (Aug 24, 2007)

Oh dear...sounds like he's got popeye. and "small red capillary things?" if they're external, could be some kind of worm. If you mean under the skin, sounds like hemorrhaging. Cottony stuff could be columnaris...

Was this tank well-tended to? It sounds like your poor fishy is really not going to make it .


----------



## KuroKyoto (Dec 9, 2008)

trashion said:


> Oh dear...sounds like he's got popeye. and "small red capillary things?" if they're external, could be some kind of worm. If you mean under the skin, sounds like hemorrhaging. Cottony stuff could be columnaris...
> 
> Was this tank well-tended to? It sounds like your poor fishy is really not going to make it .



I already knew he wasn't going to make it ):. We flushed him earlier to put him out of his misery since he could barely breath and all. For some reason he died before I even got him out of the tank, I think, because he didn't even flop.(I know this sounds a little inhumane but there was the worry about our other one getting infected...) Unfortunately, my mom does not know how to care for bettas properly, as she sometimes forgets they're there so, no I don't think it's all that well tended to and I don't live here so I can't do it. I'm going to try to clean up the water tommorow as it's too late to bother with now. 
She has one of those simple betta tanks, also. It's plastic, small, has no aration, no heat, and no filter.


----------



## trashion (Aug 24, 2007)

Ack, that's too bad. In the future, consider the vodka and clove oil method as a humane way to euthanize a fish...flushing is a pretty awful way to go. 

I don't mean to sound rude, but if she forgets they're there, why does she still keep them? If I were you, I'd take her other betta with you so that it does not meet the same end. In a tank like that, water changes really need to be performed at least twice a week.


----------

